# Pet store hedgies



## Ophelia (Dec 10, 2010)

So I took a trip to the pet store today to see if I could get CHE supplies. I wondered to their pet section and found two hedgehogs. No one was really around so I couldn't ask what genders they were. I did pick one of them up and such. She was so much lighter than my own girl! Haha, I really was shocking to see such a difference. She licked and nibbled (also much lighter than Nitzy did to me the first time meeting ) and eventually anointed. An older man and his grandson came over and asked if it was a baby porcupine! Hahaha. I was trying to show them how to handle her, but she didn't seem interested. I hated putting her back...I wanted to ask the staff if they would be okay if I cut her nails!  she had really long back ones. There was another, bigger, one. I was going to pick her ( I hope) up, but was restrained by time.  Anyway, I just wanted to ramble about how cute she was, and how it's so hard not to want to take them home!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you go back to the pet store, you could always check their gender yourself, if they'll let you. Males have a "belly button" that's around the middle of their belly, and females don't. Might be better to check them yourself, since pet stores can make mistakes with that, or might have not checked at all. If they're opposite genders, you could try asking an employee if it'd be possible to separate them to avoid the risk of babies. You could also ask an employee if they would let you try clipping their nails. They might not let you, but it's worth a try. I told the employees at the store near me that had hedgehogs that I owned a hedgehog. So they were okay with letting me handle them and clip their nails.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

If they're opposite sexes, chances are the female is already pregnant. If that's the case you might want to give them some info on raising baby hedgies. Maybe you could print some of the stuff here from the forum and give it to some employee that's willing to read it.


----------

